# Pay rates



## loadiecc150 (22 Aug 2016)

Hey all,

I'm trying to figure out what the current pay scales are. I've tried the search function, but, for some reason I can't ever get it to work for me. I google searched and all I can find is the pay scale for 2013. Is that the last time there was a pay raise?

Looking for what a 6A Sgt pay would be, if anyone could help a brother out, well, it would be appreciated!


----------



## mariomike (22 Aug 2016)

loadiecc150 said:
			
		

> I've tried the search function, but, for some reason I can't ever get it to work for me.



Canadian Forces Pay Scales/Rates (Merged)
https://army.ca/forums/threads/882.325.html
14 pages.

Pay Raise (2014 - 2016) & Back Pay  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/113605.0
7 pages.

Forces.ca
http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/caf-community-pay/pay-rates.page


----------



## ekpiper (23 Aug 2016)

Unfortunately, the pay has been frozen since 2013. There may be retroactive increases, but we do not know if or when that will be.

The links provided by mariomike will provide further information and discussion.


----------



## George Wallace (23 Aug 2016)

loadiecc150 said:
			
		

> Hey all,
> 
> I'm trying to figure out what the current pay scales are. I've tried the search function, but, for some reason I can't ever get it to work for me. I google searched and all I can find is the pay scale for 2013. Is that the last time there was a pay raise?
> 
> Looking for what a 6A Sgt pay would be, if anyone could help a brother out, well, it would be appreciated!



Seriously.  When you want to Google something in army.ca, go to Google and type in "army.ca,_________(whatever your key words/question is)_____" and you can usually find it.  

A Sample:

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=army.ca%2C+pay+scales

That works a lot better than the Search Engine that this website program provides.

I have even "stickied" links to the CF webpages with the current Pay Scales in the Recruiting forums:

https://army.ca/forums/index.php/board,16.0.html


----------



## Occam (23 Aug 2016)

ekpiper said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, the pay has been frozen since 2013. There may be retroactive increases, but we do not know if or when that will be.
> 
> The links provided by mariomike will provide further information and discussion.



"Frozen" is a bit misleading.  We've had "frozen" pay before in the CF, but it's been because of legislation that imposed a pay freeze.  The current situation is that the bulk of the Public Service hasn't negotiated new collective agreements covering the last few years, so there simply hasn't been a corresponding pay increase as a result.  Subtle difference, I know...but the end result is the same.


----------



## loadiecc150 (23 Aug 2016)

Thanks very much guys! I'm trying to figure out what my monthly pay would be on ELB. 

Does anyone know if you are paid monthly or semi months while on ELB?


----------



## blackberet17 (23 Aug 2016)

Monthly.

Para 1 at http://www.veterans.gc.ca/eng/services/transition/rehabilitation/earnings-loss


----------



## loadiecc150 (23 Aug 2016)

Thank you!

I've read that a few times, but, never seen it! Frustrating having no attention to detail anymore! I feel like I'm useless when I ask a question and the answer is right under my nose.


----------



## gryphonv (23 Aug 2016)

Hey loadiecc150,

It happens to the best of us, I find most of the people on here are pretty good for helping in the long run.

One thing is true, there is a lot of conflicting info being spread word of mouth. If you are even in doubt, ask on here, if anyone feeds you false info on here. They'll get called out pretty quick.

Also blackberet17 is sort of a resident SME on VAC here. He helps a lot here with questions and clarifications on things that can be a little convoluted. 

I'll sum it up, never feel bad for asking a question.


----------



## loadiecc150 (24 Aug 2016)

Thanks!

I guess I'm sort of lucky with respect to VAC, my case manager is outstanding and willing to help me in any way possible! It does take forever to get anything done, but it does happen! I'm well over 100% with 2 claims in stage 1 and numerous in appeal.

My case manager is pointing me in the right direction, which is nice. I read allot here and don't see many with positive things to say about this case managers.

Anyways, thanks for the help! It's greatly appreciated.


----------

